# Our problem......



## LuckyLeo (Nov 29, 2017)

I am in a wonderful marriage and my wife and I love each other very much. But we have one little problem in our intimacy I am kind of large in endowment. And my wife, who has never had children and has not had a lot of sexual partners in her life, is kind of small and tight, so full intercourse is nearly impossible for us because it is quite painful and unpleasant for her. We have discussed everything a lot and we considered a reduction surgery for me but neither one of us wants that. But we really want to enjoy a fulfilling sex life together with complete and pleasurable intercourse. Can we please ask some experts and people with experience in this same problem for some helpful advice? What kinds of things can my wife and I do to achieve and enjoy full satisfying intercourse together?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm with Slartibartfast. Your wife has an organ that is capable of delivering a baby. There has to be a solution. If you're planning to have kids, maybe it's time to get started, however awkward it might be.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Similar issue with my ex wife, though probably not quite to the degree that you're experiencing.

Intercourse was not entirely pleasurable for her (or me...) for the same reason, but we made do.

Lots of lube, making sure she was properly excited and certain positions made it possible. We always had to take it slow at first, and even then, I could never get all the way in without hitting her cervix and causing her great pain. So I had to be tentative and careful at all times.

The problem we ran into most often was that she'd tense up, bracing for pain, thus ruining the moment.

It took us several years to determine that there was one position that worked for her, where if I did thrust all the way in, it would not hit her in a sensitive area. It would still be uncomfortable, but not painful, so she learned she didn't have to brace for pain.

The positive side to this position was that it would hit her gspot, and she'd have the resulting O from that. The negative was that it was her, face-down and flat, so there was no kissing, I could't see her breasts, let alone touch them, and also that I had to make sure to thrust in a somewhat downward angle. I mean, it was fine and it worked, but it was all we did for like 8 or 9 years, literally.

All I can suggest to you is that perhaps she "practices" with toys, at her own speed, depth and angle. No, this will not change the size of her vagina, it will always remain the size it is. However if she does this before intercourse with you, it will help stretch her a bit in the short term.

As well, she can be on top. That way she's in control of everything - depth, angle, speed, etc. My ex wife had bad hips, so woman-on-top was often not do-able, at least for long enough.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it is not that uncommon. get a lot of lube and have her practice with this dilator set. it will take many weeks

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vagiwell-Premium-Vaginal-Dilator-Set/459650171?goog_pla=1&gpid=177431040781&keyword=&goog_pla=1&pos=1o4&ad_type=pla&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjvmn6fPj1wIVBUsNCh1pcwGcEAQYBCABEgKiivD_BwE

With some effort, she will come to realize how lucky she really is.


also in rare ocasions, her hymen never completely breaks and continues to cause pain. A doctor can fix that easily.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

LuckyLeo said:


> What kinds of things can my wife and I do to achieve and enjoy full satisfying intercourse together?


If size is indeed a problem start with outercourse for your first orgasm. Then after a short period of time that allows for only a partial refractory period, attempt penetration. Your erection during an attempt to have a second orgasm should be weaker and smaller than the first one.

After the first orgasm the male body releases hormones to reduce your erection, so take advantage of this to help make full penetration more comfortable for your wife! 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

There's no rule that says you gotta put it all the way in.

Half a loaf is better than none.

Although I doubt that's what the expression was supposed to mean.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

I know that touching her cervix is very uncomfortable, we have the same problem.
Penetrating her from the rear works well for us. I tend to be a bit cautious when I am on top but she feels it when I cum.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Trieste said:


> Penetrating her from the rear works well for us. I tend to be a bit cautious when I am on top but she feels it when I cum.


Sounds like the whole neighborhood feels it.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

It is true that sometimes the whole neighbour hears it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just learn how to warm her up and get her hot.

It will take a little patience but I guarantee she will not only be able to handle what you are using, she will thoroughly enjoy it.

You have to get better at lighting her fire.

Mrs. Conan is a little woman. I don't have a monster but am above average and I still, after 26 years, have to be careful starting out.

Once I get her motor running and give her at least one O from oral, I carefully start PIV. Once I get her going hot with that, the sky is the limit. She could, and has, take much more than what I am using at that point. Still have to be careful about her cervix but with care and learning technique for your little woman you can really rock it.

Don't get frustrated and work with her. Women are amazingly adaptable.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

badsanta said:


> If size is indeed a problem start with outercourse for your first orgasm. Then after a short period of time that allows for only a partial refractory period, attempt penetration. Your erection during an attempt to have a second orgasm should be weaker and smaller than the first one.
> 
> After the first orgasm the male body releases hormones to reduce your erection, so take advantage of this to help make full penetration more comfortable for your wife!
> 
> ...


Same goes for her. Have her have an O (or more than one, if she's capable) before intercourse. The more turned on she is, the more accommodating her vagina will be. Not only that, but she'll be more relaxed in general. My ex wife would tense up, bracing for pain, which didn't help any.

*edit - Conan beat me to it


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Bonkers said:


> There's no rule that says you gotta put it all the way in.
> 
> Half a loaf is better than none.
> 
> Although I doubt that's what the expression was supposed to mean.


Trust me, it sucks. It IS better than nothing, but not by much.

FWIW, my ex wife had a short vagina, so it wasn't just my "fault" (ie. I'm not enormous). By contrast, my current wife is the exact opposite - she's even been told by doctors! lol.

It's not just the fact that you can't get it all the way in - it's that you have to pay attention and make sure you don't go any deeper than is comfortable. THAT'S what really sucks.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife wants that problem lol


----------



## LuckyLeo (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies, lots of good advice here for us to consider.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> ":Just learn how to warm her up and get her hot.
> 
> It will take a little patience but I guarantee she will not only be able to handle what you are using, she will thoroughly enjoy it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Bonkers said:


> There's no rule that says you gotta put it all the way in.
> 
> Half a loaf is better than none.
> 
> Although I doubt that's what the expression was supposed to mean.



As she points out, my penis seems to spasm as I climax and it can be a bit much for her comfort.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Trieste said:


> As she points out, my penis seems to spasm as I climax and it can be a bit much for her comfort.


You've got a huge penis that spasms as you climax?

Just wait for your inbox to start filling up with dating offers from single women on this forum.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

Bonkers said:


> You've got a huge penis that spasms as you climax?
> 
> Just wait for your inbox to start filling up with dating offers from single women on this forum.


It is not really huge, barely seven inches, and not particularly thick either. 
It is true that it is sometimes hard to control as it spasms when the first spurt is propelled into her vagina. 
But she is a very loving girl and we really do look after each other.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife preferred to be on top, she could just rock back and control the depth. I had to lay still and NOT thrust.


----------



## Trieste (Nov 28, 2017)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> My wife preferred to be on top, she could just rock back and control the depth. I had to lay still and NOT thrust.


That works good for us too.
I find that I don't have enough room to thrust when she is concentrating on rubbing her clitoris on me and putting nice pressure on it. 
I am usually concentrating on her breasts!


----------

